# Crow vs 12 kV



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

mmmmm ... Dinner ready in 2 secs !

Was his wingspan enough to touch between those wires or at least to arc over ?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

when i worked at a local mill, a bird, most likely a crow, landed on the cross arm of a 13800 pole outside of the 2nd floor breakroom

he had the misfortune to be just right to reach a phase and the pole GEC

flash of light, big boom, only 1 or 2 feathers fluttering down


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Out here they have raptor triangles mounted on any poles that have connections on them. With no trees a lot of poles has a a hawk. Did not have that back east plenty of trees.
Also they have wire stiffeners on the east west wires out here to stop wire sway/whip.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Stellar camera work.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Blue herons have the perfect wingspan that matches 35 kV lines. Can’t tell you what it tastes like since they’re “endangered”.

Eagles have a neat trick called “streaming”. When they take off they have a bad case of diarrhea. And we know crossing the streams is bad….

But we’ve even seen a black bear climb a 40 foot wooden pole and even timber rattlers so the bird covers seem kind of useless. Haven’t seen any documented advantage.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

Once there was a sand hill crane that landed on the lines and made contact between all 3 phases. BBQed him and blew power to the plant.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I had a crow land on the bushings of the pole pig outside of my house, fried it instantly and put us and our neighbors in the dark. The crow apparently had a mate that hung out with the body and attacked the utility crew when they came to remove it. That 2nd crow hung out at that pole for over a week afterward, calling out all day long. That’s when I learned that crows mate for life and mourn their dead.


----------



## Flashedout (4 mo ago)

I found a cat between the buses of a 33kv switch gear.. don't ask how he got in there..but there was not much left of the poor guy...


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

i can tell you that a cat's response to surprise, pain and danger is very seldom smart or logical


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

I cannot remember were I saw them but somewhere out west I saw poles that extended above the cross arm. On top of the pole was an unused cross arm. I asked a lineman and he muttered something about an endangered species and went back to work. Never saw anything else about it. Does anyone know where that might have been? The States I traveled in out that way are Arizona, California, and Oregon.

Tom Horne


----------

